# Coping gook this anime characters dont look white.



## Gosick (Jul 8, 2020)

here she is comparing herself to a blue eyed anime character


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Jul 8, 2020)

Delusional gook bitch


----------



## AbandonShip (Jul 8, 2020)

Anime characters are Japanese bro. Look at those double lids and blue eyes. Definitely a Japanese trait


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 8, 2020)

Why the fuck are noodlewhores so delusional, I can't believe I used to like them


----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)

I like to think anime transcends race & nationality unless it's explicitly said.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 8, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 502205
> 
> 
> View attachment 502207
> ...


its seems everyone is coping these days. meanwhile 98% of the noodlewhores who live in teh west dont want to date ricemen.


----------



## Deleted member 7966 (Jul 8, 2020)

Honestly they are Japanese, i can see it, it's just idealised but their idealized version of themselves just look white.


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jul 8, 2020)

Jfl who cares about what race are some cartoon characters


----------



## Gosick (Jul 8, 2020)

manlethairlet89 said:


> Honestly they are Japanese, i can see it, it's just idealised but their idealized version of themselves just look white.









this is how anime characters that look like japanese look like.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jul 8, 2020)

manlethairlet89 said:


> Honestly they are Japanese, i can see it, it's just idealised but their idealized version of themselves just look white.


No they are not. Anime characters have double eyelids which is not an east Asian trait. It's a white trait. Same goes with blue eyes.


----------



## Gosick (Jul 8, 2020)

damn, that gook blocked me. rip, I was blackpilling that noodlewhore.

Shes going to end up dating some nerdy looking white guy in the future while ranting about racism. 

sad


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 8, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> No they are not. Anime characters have double eyelids which is not an east Asian trait. It's a white trait. Same goes with blue eyes.


Same goes with height, the male main protagonist is usually very tall, never the average japanese height (like 170cm or so).


----------



## Gosick (Jul 8, 2020)

@Roping Subhuman


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 8, 2020)

It depends on the character tbh, for example Naruto looks white but has asian traits too, Zoro is Japanese, I still think that most of the characters resemble the Japanese more (facial expressions).


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 8, 2020)

Narrow, projected nose; double eyelid; deep set eyes? They’re not Asian looking; coloured eyes; forward maxilla; slim cheekbones; wide mouth.

Anime characters are just an idealised version of whites


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 8, 2020)

*coping gooks be like




yes, he's Asian*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> @Roping Subhuman



Nothing more i can see she's coping hard.


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Its funny how some girls have crushes on male anime characters and yet all of them date white guys NOT Asian guys irl.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> Its funny how some girls have crushes on male anime characters and yet all of them date white guys NOT Asian guys irl.



Can you link the twitter thread?

I'm really curious what the responses were.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

anime characters are just drawn as very attractive japanese people, who have european features because thats ideal (especially features like double lids which asians hold highly)


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> anime characters are just drawn as very attractive japanese people, who have european features because thats ideal (especially features like double lids which asians hold highly)









apparently looks like light yagami who is regarded as one of the most attractive anime characters by women.


they look more white then asian


theres a reason why irl, asian men have the lowest smv along with brown ppl.



I would say they look more white with a hinch of south korean looks in regards to lower third.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 9, 2020)

Man I love 2d women I’m such an animecel


----------



## Pretty (Jul 9, 2020)

Well japenese before were extremely good looking until they got raped by monogloids


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 503191
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah appearance wise if anyone were to ask what race anime characters are 99% would say white. but the mangaka who illustrate the characters just draw them as japanese people with ideal attractive features, which is why most characters still have black hair and eyes for example. They take european features for drawing the characters to make them as attractive as possible (which are universally considered attractive)
the most attractive people of any race will look similar though, with similar ratios and features etc
this is the actor for L in a death note live action movie:




of course hes an extreme outlier though, but the point is that anime characters are just idealised japanese people who have generally attractive features, but since those are mostly found in whites they end up looking white


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Ofcourse Japanese women look like boneless pre pubescent children




Who would want to see a boneless subhuman




This looks like a 12 year old




Now this is a sexy attractive women


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeah appearance wise if anyone were to ask what race anime characters are 99% would say white. but the mangaka who illustrate the characters just draw them as japanese people with ideal attractive features, which is why most characters still have black hair and eyes for example. They take european features for drawing the characters to make them as attractive as possible (which are universally considered attractive)
> the most attractive people of any race will look similar though, with similar ratios and features etc
> this is the actor for L in a death note live action movie:
> View attachment 503199
> ...


Recessed chin subhuman forward growth and bug eyes


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Recessed chin subhuman forward growth and bug eyes


giga cope. his chin isnt recessed and his orbitals are average


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> giga cope. his chin isnt recessed and his orbitals are average


What ever a kpop maxxed subhuman gook 
At best i know white incels who mogg him


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> What ever a kpop maxxed subhuman gook
> At best i know white incels who mogg him


maybe, but he has infinite smv in japan


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> maybe, but he has infinite smv in japan


lmao

a white normie would mog him over at japan.

I heard horror stories in Japan how white ppl are treated as gods. Even the jap chads pale in comparison to a white guy with blue eyes.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> lmao
> 
> a white normie would mog him over at japan.
> 
> I heard horror stories in Japan how white ppl are treated as gods. Even the jap chads pale in comparison to a white guy with blue eyes.



forgot about how japs white worship for a second jfl


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Can you link the twitter thread?
> 
> I'm really curious what the responses were.





Gosick said:


> Its funny how some girls have crushes on male anime characters and yet all of them date white guys NOT Asian guys irl.


Fax, bitches be like




then go round and start shitting on short niggas


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Is this the best looking Asian man


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> Fax, bitches be like
> View attachment 503232
> 
> then go round and start shitting on short niggas







noodlewhore called her twin asian brother ugly lmao

shes prob gunna date some white incel in the future for sure without a doubt


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> View attachment 503239
> 
> Is this the best looking Asian man


agreed.

Japan got ultra cucked after ww2, they used to be as alpha as that guy.

Now they are just white worshipping cucks without any T who let their women get fuckd by white incels.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 9, 2020)

This is how anime characters would look like if they were real. You can see that these people don't have blockish square faces. Actually narrower face shape is more aesthetic and it's a Nordic/white trait











You can see that ugly people depicted in Anime are blocky jawed wide faced guys which are apparently Mongolian. They prefer prettyboys


----------



## Over (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> giga cope. his chin isnt recessed and his orbitals are average


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 503250
> View attachment 503251


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> This is how anime characters would look like if they were real. You can see that these people don't have blockish square faces. Actually narrower face shape is more aesthetic and it's a Nordic/white trait
> View attachment 503236
> View attachment 503237
> View attachment 503238
> ...







Brah
Who is this angle he cannot be human


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> View attachment 503252
> 
> Brah
> Who is this angle he cannot be human







Elias De Poot


----------



## Andros (Jul 9, 2020)

Anime characters are hapa


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 503255
> 
> Elias De Poot


FURKKKK BUG VS HUNTER EYES FRUKKKK


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jul 9, 2020)

They look like fucking cartoon characters lol. What race of humans do you see running around with literal points for chins, big glass eyes and dots for noses.

They have blue, red, purple,green eyes and hair because it was made for kids who like colourful characters not because of some deep seeded racial inferiority complex towards whites


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> giga cope. his chin isnt recessed and his orbitals are average



did you really call gook orbitals “average”


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> did you really call gook orbitals “average”


HIS orbitals. yes. his orbitals are average, not recessed or shit tier or anything. just average


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

this is the noodle whore

shes wearing make up too.

shes comapring herself to 

this








this looks more like the anime character then her.


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jul 9, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> *coping gooks be like
> View attachment 502299
> 
> yes, he's Asian*


Naruto has been confirmed white by his creators and sasuke is asian


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Jul 9, 2020)

It’s the ultimate black pill for Asians when their anime characters who are supposed to be the idea of cool and strong and etc have blonde hair blue eyes and look white 

Goku looks white
Too much real life


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> HIS orbitals. yes. his orbitals are average, not recessed or shit tier or anything. just average



gook supraorbtials are recessed


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> Naruto has been confirmed white by his creators and sasuke is asian


thats not confirmed at all

They are both japanese but both of them dont look japanese. 

also arent you a asian? I remember you made a thread crying about racism on this forum yet you called black ppl the n-word later on lol


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> They look like fucking cartoon characters lol. What race of humans do you see running around with literal points for chins, big glass eyes and dots for noses.
> 
> They have blue, red, purple,green eyes and hair because it was made for kids who like colourful characters not because of some deep seeded racial inferiority complex towards whites


Keep copeing








Commit suicide gook do it


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> thats not confirmed at all
> 
> They are both japanese but both of them dont look japanese.
> 
> also arent you a asian? I remember you made a thread crying about racism on this forum yet you called black ppl the n-word later on lol


Racism is based
Racial differences are real most of the
Psl community is racialist and i myself m a curry and hate my kind


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Racism is based
> Racial differences are real most of the
> Psl community is racialist get i myself m a curry and hate my kind


imagine being on a psl forum and crying about raism


Racism is looks theory TBH

Race>Face 

Examples being jbw, coloring, pheno. etc etc.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 503254
> 
> 
> this is the noodle whore
> ...


Many gooks will commit suicide after this thread is over


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jul 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> It’s the ultimate black pill for Asians when their anime characters who are supposed to be the idea of cool and strong and etc have blonde hair blue eyes and look white
> 
> Goku looks white
> Too much real life


Goku looks white? I always thought he was an ugly chink which is why I never watched it when I was a kid JFL  
I preferred watching Germanic Naruto instead


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> Goku looks white? I always thought he was an ugly chink which is why I never watched it when I was a kid JFL
> I preferred watching Germanic Naruto instead








blond hair, blue eyes

foward maxilla

masculine, high T.

literally everything Asians dont have.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> Goku looks white? I always thought he was an ugly chink which is why I never watched it when I was a kid JFL
> I preferred watching Germanic Naruto instead







Eyes are Caucasian eyes 
PCT as well 
Green
Blonde hair 
Forward growth not flat faced 
Chin looks a little recessed but just might be that picture 
Looks more white than asian to me 

Code Geass is the best anime ever 
Naruto was cool in the beginning but went bad with all the single over powered bullshit 
Hashirama and Madara mog everyone though


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> Goku looks white? I always thought he was an ugly chink which is why I never watched it when I was a kid JFL
> I preferred watching Germanic Naruto instead



He's supposed to be Jomon not White.












Jomon warrior Goku vs Chink cuck Krillin.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> He's supposed to be Jomon not White.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jomons look caucasian


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Jomons look caucasian



Not necessarily some looked African like, Jomon weren't monolithic group of people.

But since they don't exist anymore it's kinda guessworking.


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 503283
> 
> 
> blond hair, blue eyes
> ...


I meant without his super saiyan form. When he’s in base form. Yes that reminds me actually I only started watching it after I saw him turn super saiyan/white JFL


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jul 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> View attachment 503281
> 
> Eyes are Caucasian eyes
> PCT as well
> ...


I meant in his base form. When I saw him turn white/super saiyan then only I started watching it. In the beginning when he looked more asian I always thought he looked so goddamn ugly along with all the other characters


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> Fax, bitches be like
> View attachment 503232
> 
> then go round and start shitting on short niggas





Gosick said:


> View attachment 503240
> 
> noodlewhore called her twin asian brother ugly lmao
> 
> shes prob gunna date some white incel in the future for sure without a doubt



Disgusting virtue signalling inferiority complex bitch. 

Yea they look so Asian that you wouldn't date a single Asian Man irl.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 503291
> 
> 
> 
> someone link her the thread tbh



She's so fucking ugly even with makeup.

Nothing can hide her revolting horse face and recessed maxilla.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 9, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Jomons look caucasian


Jomon the indigenous people of Japan is closer to Polynesians than chinks or caucasians.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Jul 9, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> I meant in his base form. When I saw him turn white/super saiyan then only I started watching it. In the beginning when he looked more asian I always thought he looked so goddamn ugly along with all the other characters



I see
Well I’ve always thought he looked white
In anime you can only draw so much without wasting too much time on detail 
Which basically just means draw eyes hair properly and half ass the rest 
He’s always looked white to me 
But all anime characters look white to me


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Conclusion: Gook whores envy Whites.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Brutal thread all gooks will be hanging on there celling fans when it's over


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Conclusion: Gook whores envy Whites.


White men are to blame for gook whores ego inflation.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Brutal thread all gooks will be hanging on there celling fans when it's over



You heard about the swine flu and the black fucking plague that's coming out of China?

These people are literal fucking parasites..


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Ahahhaha


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I like to think anime transcends race & nationality unless it's explicitly said.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> gook supraorbtials are recessed


who cares about browridge tbh


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> View attachment 503301
> 
> Ahahhaha


Keep crying for him.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> who cares about browridge tbh



I’m talking about the supraorbitals not the ridge.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> who cares about browridge tbh


overrated feature


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I’m talking about the supraorbitals not the ridge.
> 
> View attachment 503322
> View attachment 503323


still barely matters


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> still barely matters



Nigga?????


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> You heard about the swine flu and the black fucking plague that's coming out of China?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Nigga?????







bro idc if he has recessed supraorbitals or if he has a 3 inch dick if i was a woman i would let him rape me
but no homo please


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i would let him rape me


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 503330
> 
> bro idc if he has recessed supraorbitals or if he has a 3 inch dick if i was a woman i would let him rape me
> but no homo please



oh ok you’re a faggot. Explains it


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Keep crying for him.


For a anime character good u Asian are stupid


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 503330
> 
> bro idc if he has recessed supraorbitals or if he has a 3 inch dick if i was a woman i would let him rape me
> but no homo please


He looks feminized


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 9, 2020)

More feminine then most black women


----------



## Nisse (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 503255
> 
> Elias De Poot


He has got to have the most aestethic face of all time with barret


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> oh ok you’re a faggot. Explains it


like i said no homo, im speaking from the viewpoint of a woman and objectively. also infraorbitals are more important than supraorbitals, average normie has shit tier undereye support (bone not fat pad) and thats what mainly gives the bug eye appearance


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> He looks feminized


prettyboy is ideal ngl, especially in asian countries like japan and korea, they get surgeries there to narrow their jaws and shit


Nisse said:


> He has got to have the most aestethic face of all time with barret


that was kind of a cherrypick on my part tbh, he looks like a school shooter in unfrauded pics


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> like i said no homo, im speaking from the viewpoint of a woman and objectively. also infraorbitals are more important than supraorbitals, average normie has shit tier undereye support (bone not fat pad) and thats what mainly gives the bug eye appearance



No, you’re a faggot.

and jfl at this poverty tier analysis of looks. Are you a nigger? You have their IQ.









Asian infraorbital mogs gandy but still has shallow set eyes


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> No, you’re a faggot.
> 
> and jfl at this poverty tier analysis of looks. Are you a nigger? You have their IQ.
> 
> ...


thats only because the rest of his face is flat
also thats another one of my points, shitty infraorbitals causing a gay bug eye look
luckily for gandy it's quite minimal so it has almost the exact same appearance as aegyo sal for him in most photos

also fuck u, u said that knowing im black


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats only because the rest of his face is flat
> also thats another one of my points, shitty infraorbitals causing a gay bug eye look
> luckily for gandy it's quite minimal so it has almost the exact same appearance as aegyo sal for him in most photos
> 
> also fuck u, u said that knowing im black



Nigga what?

What does the rest of his face have to do with anything? His Infraorbitals are far better than Gandys but he still has shallow set bug eyes, because his supraorbitals are weak and set back 

I don’t even know who you are


----------



## Nisse (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> prettyboy is ideal ngl, especially in asian countries like japan and korea, they get surgeries there to narrow their jaws and shit
> 
> that was kind of a cherrypick on my part tbh, he looks like a school shooter in unfrauded pics


True but still very aestethic


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Nigga what?
> 
> What does the rest of his face have to do with anything? His Infraorbitals are far better than Gandys but he still has shallow set bug eyes, because his supraorbitals are weak and set back
> 
> I don’t even know who you are


his eyes are protruding in relation to the rest of his face, not so much due to his supraorbitals.

idk who u are either


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 502205
> 
> 
> View attachment 502207
> ...


this is me by the way


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> his eyes are protruding in relation to the rest of his face, not so much due to his supraorbitals.
> 
> idk who u are either


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jul 9, 2020)

WE WUZ SAILOR MOONZ N SHIEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 503376
> View attachment 503377


😐 

youre missing my point
the reason his eyes look like this:





is because the rest of his face is flat


----------



## kuroro (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> gook supraorbtials are recessed





Does the asian guy on the left have recessed orbitals


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 😐
> 
> youre missing my point
> the reason his eyes look like this:
> ...



literally what the fuck are talking about.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 9, 2020)

kuroro said:


> View attachment 503384
> 
> Does the asian guy on the left have recessed orbitals



no


----------



## kuroro (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> no


Mirin his 1 in billion eye area indeed


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> literally what the fuck are talking about.


im talking about his bug eyes and infraorbitals noob


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> infraorbitals are more important than supraorbitals, average normie has shit tier undereye support (bone not fat pad) and thats what mainly gives the bug eye appearance


Not really, the supraorbital rims contribute the most to the appearance of deep set eyes, the infraorbital rims are important too, but to a lesser degree.

Look at Stephen James, despite having a negative orbital vector, his eyes are still fairly deep set due to his prominent browridge.


----------

